# Monitor doesn't wake up on boot/unsleep (have to power off/on) - Really annoying!



## uaseth (Oct 22, 2011)

*Setup:*
OS: Windows 7 SP1
MB: ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3
CPU: i5 2500k
GPU: HD 6850
Monitor: Hanns-G HZ281HPB

*Issue:*
My monitor won't wake up when waking up my computer from sleep. It also won't initially turn on when booting the computer. I am forced to turn the monitor off, then back on in order for it to turn on.

I've tried everything I could think of, so I am coming here, hoping someone can help me.


----------



## uaseth (Oct 22, 2011)

*Setup:*
OS: Windows 7 SP1
MB: ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3
CPU: i5 2500k
GPU: HD 6850
Monitor: Hanns-G HZ281HPB

*Issue:*
My monitor won't wake up when waking up my computer from sleep. It also won't initially turn on when booting the computer. I am forced to turn the monitor off, then back on in order for it to turn on.

I've tried everything I could think of, so I am coming here, hoping someone can help me.

Forgot to include the fact that I am connecting the video card to the monitor with a HDMI out (from video card) to DVI in (to monitor)


----------



## cisco0072 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello, 

Did you try unplugging the video cable, then plugging it back in? i.e. VGA cable? I have seen this before, probably your power settings in windows or hardware issue with the monitor. Try resetting your power settings to default power saver etc.... I assume you modified the default power config in windows?

Thanks.


----------



## uaseth (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry for not including more information on this, and thank you for the reply.

I have not changed any of the power settings in windows. I am connecting the monitor through an HDMI out (from card) to a DVI in (to monitor).

I just tried unplugging/replugging the cord, and that did not fix it.


----------



## cisco0072 (Oct 22, 2011)

Well online research also mentions a memory issue can cause this. I would run a memtest just to verify if there are any memory issues.

Good luck!


----------



## uaseth (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay, I will run a memtest.


----------



## patton (Dec 29, 2009)

Enter the BIOS and set power management to S1

That is what worked for me.

Here is the information that got me to get mine in working order.

Power Options and Sleep Mode Problems - Vista Forums

Here are the correct steps to follow.

http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/63567-power-options-sleep-mode-problems.html


----------



## fortstanish (Oct 23, 2011)

I have the Hanns G HZ251H and I am having the same issue. If you find the answer please share the answer


----------



## fortstanish (Oct 23, 2011)

MB: M4A88T-M/USB3
CPU: Phenom II X6 1100T3.3gh
RAM: 16 gb DDR3
GPU: GeForce GTX 460 (Gigabyte)O.C. edition
DISPLAY: Hanns-G HZ251H 
OS: Win 7 Ult sp 1

I have the Hanns G HZ251H and I am having the same issue. I have an hdmi to hdmi connection from monitor to video card. I read on another forum to go to the on screen monitor settings and make sure it is set to pc. I have done so to no avail. When I move the mouse or use the Keyboard, the computer cranks up but not the monitor. It sounds like a small thing, but its increasingly aggravating.


----------



## uaseth (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm, I don't have a Power Management option in my BIOS.


----------



## uaseth (Oct 22, 2011)

I am with you. It is terribly annoying after a few weeks of dealing with it every day. I will post in here if I find the solution. Please do the same.


----------



## uaseth (Oct 22, 2011)

Also my monitor doesn't wake up from sleep when I cold boot the computer. I have to cycle the power


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Check your cable to make sure it is seated right.


----------



## uaseth (Oct 22, 2011)

I have checked the cable, and it is seated correctly.

Could the cable be an issue? Should I attempt to replace the cable, with an HDMI to HDMI, or DVI to DVI instead of HDMI to DVI?

I've tried literally everything that has been suggested on this forum and others.

It's just very odd that even on boot up the monitor will stay "asleep" until I power cycle.

There are others that appear to be having this same issue. A lot of people are blaming it on Windows 7, but that doesn't explain why it doesn't turn on during boot, right?


----------



## uaseth (Oct 22, 2011)

After trying all kinds of different things, I finally found my problem.

For some reason the HDMI to DVI cord I was using must have been a little "off". I replaced it with a good quality HDMI to HDMI and now my problem is fixed. Monitor wakes up as it should.


----------

